# Command and Conquer...



## juggernaut911 (Aug 1, 2007)

well I reinstalled CNC RA*2*  and I encountered the same problem that lead me to the unistallation, I install, run, "CAN'T FIND DISK" THE DISK IS STILL FRIKIN IN THERE FROM THE INSTALLATION!!!!!!!!! try both soviet and the allied! just doesn't work... now if I ever do get it to (boot the program from a special folder i guess...) it just has NO VIDEO!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 soooooo iratating!!!

SPECS:
OS: WINXP SHOME SP2
CPU: 933MHz
RAM: 128MB
PATIENCE: NOT ENOUGH...

please help!!!
DISK NOT FOUND and SOVIET and ALLIED discs

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 1, 2007)

please help!!!!!
sorry about wrong thread placement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but HELP!


----------



## AndreXL (Aug 1, 2007)

If this is a non-original CD, there should be a folder on the CD that would patch/replace the exe file.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 1, 2007)

did u even look at the pics?
http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ra2sux002ss3.jpg


----------



## AndreXL (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> did u even look at the pics?
> http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ra2sux002ss3.jpg


Nope.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When you run the game and it asks for the CD, does your CD drive light up as in the game accessed it and verified it is the incorrect CD?
Not sure if this is the case but if you have multiple CD Drives (D, E, etc) use Drive D or whichever is defined as primary. Some issues with old games.
Been forever since I ran that game. I do not even know if it will run on XP since I used it on Win 98.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 1, 2007)

i *HAVE* played this before on this computer with XP!!
I only have a CD Reader (D and i had the disk in there


----------



## AndreXL (Aug 1, 2007)

Weird huh! Ok.
Official help on topic
RA21006 Patch

If all else fails, try to download a NO CD exe file of the game.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 1, 2007)

i was just at the help section... updqated like before the internet was released to the public...

I'll try the patch... and asking where the no cd version is werez right?

thnx


----------



## kreatosoupa (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, something must have gone wrong during the installation. First, install the latest patch to the game to see if that does any good. If not uninstall it and install it again. In case there are registry entries left from the first install (and the fresh install STILL doesn't work as a result) grab a trial version of any uninstaller program (google is your friend here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) and remove those entries. Of course you can use the uninstaller anyway, just to be on the safe side. JV16 Power Tools has worked for me in the past - free to try for 1 month without any cracks etc.

And if all these fail, grab a no CD version that's floating around the net. You have the orginal discs, so no harm there I think...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 2, 2007)

well emailed those guys a piece of my mind (not literally) and so I went around found some valuable stuff that'll be cool if it evers works again... thnx for the help... tho it still frikin doesn't [email protected]#@#@#@#!!!!!1212


----------



## Icarus (Aug 2, 2007)

Is that an original game? Because it looks like it's a pirated game and you have to crack it xD At least that's the error Windows gives if the game is pirated.


----------



## UncleChuckle (Aug 2, 2007)

His post says RA3, yet the disks are RA2...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 2, 2007)

sfixed mister perfectionist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 their real!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 2, 2007)

sent EA an email, tryed YR, doesnt work either, same problem, audio, no video


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 2, 2007)

got a reply, didn't work... EA sux fingernails...


----------



## serious_sean (Aug 2, 2007)

uninstall, then install again


----------



## fenthwick (Aug 5, 2007)

Get a nocd patch from gamecopyworld.


----------



## slayerspud (Aug 14, 2007)

Buy the game again it costs like $5.


----------



## ianz (Aug 14, 2007)

hmmm, yes... hmmm are you running any "strange" software on the back ground, like deamon tools or antiblaxx something like that.
I once had a antiblacklist app for my... "backup"(hate scratchy cd's honestly!) and it made other games fail to boot..

you could if you are desparate remove any usb stick or card reader to remove drives you know...

and you could also try to clean your registry with ccleaner (www.ccleaner.com) its fun and its free

oh and ccleaner also has the unstaller thing that other guy talked about...

if you do deside to reinstall your red alert use ccleaner in between m'kay like full register scan and the unstaller thing.

soviet power suprime!


----------

